# How long does dbol stay in your system



## aburk (Sep 21, 2007)

Ive been taking 20mgs of dbol a day for 2 weeks i am done now have been for 2 days i just found out i will be getting urine tested for athletics, i don't know when the test will be how are my chances of passing it? is there anything that i can do to help speed up getting the dbol out of my system? 
thanks


----------



## antelope07 (Sep 21, 2007)

hey, I forget how long dbol will stay in your system, but im pretty sure its not too long compared to some things.  
Check out this site, see if it is helpful to you...

Pass Steroid Cleanse Test


----------



## athlete1 (Sep 21, 2007)

did you see any results in such a short period?


----------



## aburk (Sep 21, 2007)

i started taking a product from gnc called xpel its a direutic its something close to dandelion root.  they suggested i take a 12 day cleanse package but i figure i still have a while before i will be tested so i thought id try this first.  xpel is supposed to get ride of water in my body and flush it out. ive been going to teh bathroom like crazy already maybe its working.  
I noticed very good strength gains from dbol using 20mgs a day for 2 weeks i gained 6 pounds that i have kept so far haha its only been 2 days but i took it to get slightly bigger. being an athlete i wasnt wanting to put on lots of bulk just work on my fast twitch muscles.  my vert got a lot better my bench press went from 200 to 225 shoulder press from 50s to 65s curls 70 to 90lbs on a bar and 35s to 45s on dumbells.  i found you got really great pumps and i felt pretty intense.  if your going to take dbol research it make sure your taking the right stuff before and after i obviously didnt research it enough


----------



## ZECH (Sep 22, 2007)

A diuretic has nothing to do with a substance's half life.


----------



## aburk (Sep 22, 2007)

what would you suggest if a diruetic doesn't have any effect? Its still flushing my system which should help.


----------



## wickedwayz (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a question...They have to be testing for steroids to detect them right? Not just a regular drug test like for a job?


----------



## ZECH (Sep 23, 2007)

If one does take a steriod test, you would have to wait until the drug clears your system.


----------

